# HP Envy 15 Dead, please help!



## graham0122 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My HP Envy 15 has just died without any prior notice. It will not turn on at all, no fans or HD spinning. I was good to this laptop, when ever it developed over heating issues I have cleaned out the fans and replaced thermal paste etc. 

The only signs of life it shows is the charging light when the power cable is plugged in. I have tested a few components for heat to see if there is any life at all and only the onboard chipset gets hot when the power button is pressed. Processor and GPU are stone cold. If the power chord is not plugged in then the chipset does not get hot when the power button is pressed. This is really upsetting me can anyone help?

Kind Regards


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Perform the following steps:

-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Test using another power adapter if possible.
-Check the DC Jack is not loose. Does it wiggle when adapter inserted?

If still unsuccessful: Remember to remove battery and power before removing/installing components

-Remove the power and battery
-Remove the memory modules from the laptop 
-Insert just the battery and attempt to start the laptop (you should receive beep error)
-Try inserting just one module of memory and test (swapping modules after each attempt)
-Remove the hard drive, optical drive and test. Do you get any display or message on the screen

If still unable to get any activity or power then you most likely have a problem with the motherboard.

You can try closely inspecting for any damage


----------



## graham0122 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi there, thank you for the reply, I have tried the steps you mention but still the same result.I have even tried ram and a different processor from another laptop, (it was i5 not i7 though, is this okay?) I can't see any damage but I wouldn't know what to look for.

Kind Regards


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I take it this laptop is out of warranty?

When inspecting the motherboard you are looking for any bad capacitors,burn marks,etc

If all previous steps have been tried then you most likely have a failed motherboard.


----------



## graham0122 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks again, yes it is out of warranty. I just did some research on dead motherboards and found an article for reflowing them in the oven, I have only just finished and it is cooling down. I did not see any bad caps or burn marks, but I suspect there will be now with the smell in the kitchen


----------



## graham0122 (Dec 6, 2012)

Reflow did not work.

Would a dead battery cause this laptop to not turn on? Like I said when it is plugged in the light is on to show its charging, and when the power button is pressed the chipset gets hot rather quickly. But even if the battery is charged, it will not get hot without the power cable in.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Removing the battery and testing with just the power adapter produced the same results.

The problem is likely not related to the battery.

I would suggest looking for a replacement motherboard for the laptop.


----------



## jayg44 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey, this is simple!

The beats Volume Button sticks in the pressed position and therefore the computer wont start, what you need to do is lift it up. use tape that you bundle into a ball press on top the the beats volume control and pull/lift up.

Then you are back to normal the computer will start up.

common problem, i have 2 of them and one will be replaced soon.

HP is aware of this problem and will change the beats button if still in warranty.

Simple!


----------



## graham0122 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi there, thank you for the solution but this laptop does not have beats audio button.

Regards


----------

